# Anyone at PCAGA?



## augustacarguy (Jun 9, 2018)

Can we start a thread with updates from any RE or TE in attendance?


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 9, 2018)

I always tweet at GA @fredgreco. This year, however, I am not on the Overtures committee, so no updates on that from me.


----------



## augustacarguy (Jun 10, 2018)

Thanks. Will follow. I’m following the hashtag, #PCAGA, too.


----------



## augustacarguy (Jun 10, 2018)

BTW, good article on Robert’s Rules.


----------

